# Red Drum Jigs... Your Thoughts?



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey gang! Newbie member here and spending some time going through the boards and getting a feel for the site!

Thought I'd post up some pics of some red drum jigs I recently tied up and wanted to see what others thought so that I can continue to improve upon their design. These were all tied on 1/2 ounce jig heads.

Here they are... your thoughts?








|
















|
















|
















|


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

First thought - 1/2 ounce is pretty heavy. Am thinking it would take something like a ten weight rod to cast, maybe more. I think the colors are very practical. I spend 99-percent of my time on freshwater, but tie some crazy colors when going to salt. For example, I caught flounder until my arm got tired last week in Galveston - on a pink and chartreuse Clouser. I read, saw or heard something the other day that made me think, "the best flies have the most movement while staying in front of the fish the longest time". Sounds like a paradox, but flies that have a lot of undulating, and pulsing, while going virtually nowhere, have always killed for me. At a 1/2 ounce, and a jig head, I think these may dart past pretty quickly. 

Just my two cents, and I usually get asked for change. Cheers, SD


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the inputs!!! I neglected to mention that I have these tied also on saltwater hooks and I build up a head just with the thread. The pics I posted were for my rod-n-reel combos.....


----------



## jackfishish (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe Mont. was right,he should have just deleted the fly fishing section of this forum.If we are going to continue to get stuff like this....


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

jackfishish.... 

the pure intent of this post is to gain feedback on the color schemes... you'll find in my post (#3 of this thread) where I explained that I have saltwater flies tied in the same patterns... I only posted pics of the jigs as those were the ones I currently have.... but will replace those pics with my saltwater flies once I get some new ones tied up and get pictures taken....

my apologies for any irritations that my post may have caused but that was purely not the intent... I'll put all efforts into ensuring that the rest of my fly threads only pertain and show pictures of flies....


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

jackfishish said:


> Maybe Mont. was right,he should have just deleted the fly fishing section of this forum.If we are going to continue to get stuff like this....


Agreed. Why would you put pictures of bucktail jigs on a fly fishing forum and ask if they would work well? Post is definitely misapplied.


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

FYI... a request has been made to Mont to have this thread moved to a more suitable board.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, please don't delete the forum. If you want to kill this thread go ahead. Now, if you have a problem with fly fishing in general ... perhaps there's a problem.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Guys, I have been on the road all week working on the red snapper advisory panel in New Orleans. There's only one of me, and I drove 700 miles in 3 days to be there. There's room for all of us here, just try and understand my time is limited when I am driving and sleeping. The rest of the time, I spent working for the fish. It seems like no one remembers they are the reason for our sport, sometimes. We are here for the fish, not the other way 'round.


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Mont! I know all too well the dreariness of those miles and the work going behind it all!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Is it really necessary to get so worked up about someone posting 1/2 oz jig heads in the fly fishing forum? Jeez I knew there were some internet police out there but ****!!!! It's obvious that AWMiller is tying his own flies and if he happens to post jigs on here do we really have to tear him a new one???? AWMiller don't sweat it man...sometimes the purists will be a little quick jump down your throat but don't get discouraged. This is a great forum even if it gets a little over regulated by some of its members.....


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Miles2Fish....

Thanks bro! And no sweat on my end! I participate in a lot of forums (and not in just presenting my products!!) and learned a long time ago that things like this will happen. I just roll with it and try to learn the forum ropes just as fast as I can!! I do appreciate the support!!

More artwork and tips will surely be coming!! Looking forward to learning and contributing wherever and however I can here at 2CoolFishing!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Geez, someone posted something about Tiger woods in the TTMB section, we need to delete the TTMB forum for that. Had absolutely nothing to do with Texas. 

Cool jigs.. Should make nice fly patterns. Maybe some foam heads instead of lead heads would make some nice poppers/sliders.
Epoxy those wraps and the will last a LOT longer.. 

Makes me want to dig my old System 3 reel out of the garage and put it to some use..


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Arlon:

Foam heads!!!! Dude now there's an awesome idea!!

What would you think... head like a popper? or a foam head made out of those discs to make it dive under the surface just a tad? other ideas?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I used to like foam/cork/sponge heads because I could shape them to different needs on the water. Made some cast heads using "micro baloons" and epoxy but they where harder to reshape. Some of the best where made from those little wedgie shaped makeup sponges (solen from the wife). Tuff and easy to shape. I always started with a large barrel shapped heads. You could trim it to make a slider/diver while fishing if that was what you wanted. About 2 secs. with a pocket knife I could make what ever head I wanted. 

Purist, don't read this..


Those sponge heads soak up "pokey" oil and other attractants VERY well...
Squeeze them under water a few times and they soak up enough water (and hold it) to sink too..


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Arlon:

I like that idea!! I'm going to get some foam and sponges and start working on some prototypes with those ideas!! Thanks for the inputs bud!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Post up a picture if you make some.. They color nicely with a marks-alot.. (might leave them "in the white" and let your customers color their own).


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Arlon:

Dude those are some excellent suggestions man!! I know it's a funny sight to behold to see a big guy like me walking out of the hobby shop with colored markers, foams/sponges, marabou boas, and Hard-As-Nails nail polish!!! hahahahaaaa


I'll be sure to post up some pics 'cause I'm already envisioning them as looking to be some stellar jigs!!! 

Thanks again bud!!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

texasflycaster said:


> First thought - 1/2 ounce is pretty heavy. Am thinking it would take something like a ten weight rod to cast, maybe more. I think the colors are very practical. I spend 99-percent of my time on freshwater, but tie some crazy colors when going to salt. For example, I caught flounder until my arm got tired last week in Galveston - on a pink and chartreuse Clouser. I read, saw or heard something the other day that made me think, "the best flies have the most movement while staying in front of the fish the longest time". Sounds like a paradox, but flies that have a lot of undulating, and pulsing, while going virtually nowhere, have always killed for me. At a 1/2 ounce, and a jig head, I think these may dart past pretty quickly.
> 
> Just my two cents, and I usually get asked for change. Cheers, SD


I've never caught a flounder on a fly, but I'm definitely interested now. Can you share some details about "how to"?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Fly Jigs*

See; you guys done started getting Old AW all excited and starting some 'Jig Flies' as I call them. It's been one of my secrets for while.

Just be warned that it's a mixed emotion over here catching a redfish that you can't eat while tearing up a fly that you spent time on. Make plenty of spares.

They're more durable with what you'd think when plenty of epoxy is applied.

Maybe I'll put a fly on the Jig Fish Page and watch those guys go ape. C2


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I really like the idea of selling "blank" white ones.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would like to see some with the wiggly jig head both for fly and casting.

If you could make the flat wobble head and have it weigh less than 1/32 oz. it would be great for Reds and Flounder, maybe Permit and Bones too. Could use the epoxy on a mono loop to do this. Like a mini spoon fly head.

A tan one with fire tipped red rubber legs would look crabby and probably work on all the crab eaters.

Check out the _Fleeing Crab_ or the _Slamaroo_ Bonefish flies to get an idea of what I am talking about. Both are in Dick Browns book Bonefish Fliy Patterns.


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> See; you guys done started getting Old AW all excited and starting some 'Jig Flies' as I call them.


hahahaha yeah buddy I'm all "silly" with it all!!!!

as you call them "Jig Flies".... I'm gonna stick with "Fligs"!!!!! Tye on, toss out and hold on!!!


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

davidb:

Thanks for the ideas bud! I've actually tied these patterns up from 1/32 oz all the way up to 1/2 oz. Those half-ers were some that I used out on some jetties one time but quickly found out that lighter head weight was definitely better!!!

As for the 'crabby' pattern, that's real close to the crawfish/crawdad patterns that I tie up for bass and crappie so that's a very doable pattern indeed!



davidb said:


> I would like to see some with the wiggly jig head both for fly and casting.
> 
> If you could make the flat wobble head and have it weigh less than 1/32 oz. it would be great for Reds and Flounder, maybe Permit and Bones too. Could use the epoxy on a mono loop to do this. Like a mini spoon fly head.
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

ballard55 said:


> I've never caught a flounder on a fly, but I'm definitely interested now. Can you share some details about "how to"?


i've had my butt kicked by a buddy throwing a clauser and me throwing the smallest thing i had in the box from my spinning reel...

(btw...you fly boys are a rough bunch )


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

re; ballard55
Well, catching flounder on the fly is not something you want to do blind casting. I think you really need to know they're there - either by tell-tale signs, or knowledge. I used a heavy Clouser that I matched to the color of the gulps I saw guys catching them on - just so happened I matched two colors they were hitting with a single fly - a pink and chartreuse (pink on top) with gold flash. Using a fluorocarbon (9') leader to make sure it sank, I did a slow strip dragging the bottom - a very slow strip. This was shallow water so floating line was fine, otherwise intermediate would be much better. Most of my flies are tied on circle hooks, so they pretty much set themselves. Hope that helps and sorry for taking so long to get back to you. SD


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

If it's a flounder you want, a clouser is the fly. Try red over white, or if you are fishing dirty water maybe something a little different like an orange over black. 

Oh yeah, like the jigs, I wouldn't pay too much attention to the complaints either. your tying is cool and it's bee a while since I have seen a hand tied jig in Texas. Keep it up.


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

hey shallowist..... thanks for the support bud! and i like that idea of the orange/black clouser.... gonna add that one to my list and make up a load of clousers in some color patterns not normally found off the shelf and get those out for some field testing/inputs!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Jig Flies*

I make a 'jig fly' using a Styrofoam ball for the head. This makes it want to float.

A variant is to use 'pom-poms' from the craft store for heads. When saturated, they sink slowly and IMHO, makes them more effective under some conditions.

Another variant is to use Clouser type eyes which makes them sink right to the bottom and again, more effective.

I also make bodies and tails from craft store yarn combed out to make them 'fluffy'. Cheap and fast.

Lots of possibilities here. C2


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Would love to see photos of those variants and jigs.


----------

